# Ljubljana mermaid



## Rednnammay (Dec 28, 2015)

hello 

I am from Slovenia and now i am working on some new peaces to represent our city.I am working for someone.
ljubljana is the capital city of Slovenia. And the most famous poet of our country once wrote a poet (song) about how every beutifull woman end up kidnaped by the man living down in deep rivers of the city. One of these girls were names Ursulla,and i painted a modern version since she came out of the river after 100 hundred years as a mermaid. The lines above represent the bridge under the river and she just came out on the rocks.

I would be very happy to have ur opinion,bad or good it doesnt matter.
regards from our country 
Redna

canvas
acrlylic
90 x 60

Ljubljana Mermaid


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. It's a very good painting. I really like how you did the rough water and the mermaid herself is very good. I do find the bridge above confusing. I don't see a bridge I see railings not attached to anything. For an impressionistic painting it's excellent.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it. The only thing that bugs me a little is her face. I assume that her head is back and we're looking at her neck and chin but I think it needs a little work to make it more obvious. At least that's what I would do. Everything else is wonderful!


----------



## Eva (Dec 26, 2015)

You certainly have talent. Love the painting, I do agree though that her face needs work, otherwise fantastic!


----------



## Rednnammay (Dec 28, 2015)

thank you for all your critics. Its true i need to work much better with the head as lean back.. had some problem.. but in time i will learn.. thank you for all kind words:vs-kiss:


----------

